# Sex and Cabergoline



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sex and Cabergoline*

By David Jay Brown

Cabergoline is a fairly new pharmaceutical that has enormous potential to aid male stamina. Perhaps the most remarkable aspect of carbergoline is that it has been found to substantially raise a man’s chances of sustaining multiple orgasms during sex. Some men on cabergoline are able to have numerous multiple orgasms in rapid succession.

Cabergoline, which is marketed under the trade name of Dostinex, is used to treat Parkinson's disease, to prevent women producing milk when they want to stop breast feeding, and to lower prolactin levels in patients with a pituitary tumor. It is also sometimes used to help men with sexual dysfunction.

It is cabergoline’s capacity to lower prolactin levels that makes it such a sexual wonder drug for men. Prolactin is a single-chain protein hormone, closely related to growth hormone, that stimulates the secretion of milk of women. The hormone also has the effect of reducing a man’s desire for more sex by preventing new erections. Cabergoline has been found to to minimize the effects of the hormone prolactin, which is produced by men at the point of orgasm. As a result, some subjects who tried the drug found that they were able to have multiple orgasms in rapid succession.

In one study, 60 subjects, all healthy males, between the ages of 22 and 31, normally needed a break of 19 minutes between lovemaking sessions. However, after taking Cabergoline, they were able to have several orgasms within a few minutes. Medical psychologist Manfred Schedlowski, who was involved in the trials at Essen in Germany, said the drug raised the libido to enable the male to orgasm again more quickly.

Schedlowski said, "We saw that prolactin rises after orgasm and then thought maybe prolactin is a negative feedback system. Subjects who took this drug had decreased prolactin levels, and reported their orgasm was better and there was a shorter refractory period. We interviewed these subjects and found they were able to have multiple orgasms in very rapid succession. This is sitting very nicely with our hypothesis that orgasms and sexual drive are steered by prolactin and dopamine in the brain."

Cabergoline was reported to have no side effects on men during the tests, according to a paper that was published in the International Journal of Impotence Research. However, there may be a drawback. There’s evidence that the release of prolactin in the brain, which surges during orgasm, promotes the growth of new neurons in the brain--a process called neurogenesis. Researchers at the University of Cal-gary discovered that the release of prolactin spurs the growth of new brain cells in the front regions of the brain involved in smell. So Cabergoline may allow men to have multiple orgasms at the expense of less brain growth. Sounds like a tough call to me.

Researchers are carrying out trials to investigate whether Cabergoline will have similar effects on women. Some anecdotal reports suggest that the drug has the potential to enhance the intensity of orgasms in both men and women.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2009)

*The associations between serum sex hormones, erectile function, and sex drive: the Olmsted County Study of Urinary Symptoms and Health Status among Men.*

*Gades NM*, *Jacobson DJ*, *McGree ME*, *St Sauver JL*, *Lieber MM*, *Nehra A*, *Girman CJ*, *Klee GG*, *Jacobsen SJ*.
Division of Epidemiology, Department of Health Sciences Research, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MN, USA. gades.naomi@mayo.edu

*INTRODUCTION:* Testosterone replacement therapy has been used in the treatment of sexual dysfunction; however, its use remains controversial, and the effectiveness and long-term health implications are unknown. AIM: To evaluate the association between sex hormone serum levels, erectile function, and sexual drive in a population-based sample of men. 

*METHODS:* A stratified random sample of men residing in Olmsted County, Minnesota, completed a questionnaire containing questions from the Brief Male Sexual Function Inventory (BMSFI), and participated in a clinical exam, which included serum hormone measurements. 

*MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES:* Levels of sexual drive (libido) and erectile function as assessed by the BMSFI and serum testosterone, bioavailable testosterone, and estradiol measurements.

*RESULTS:* Out of 414 men, 294 had a regular sexual partner and androgen measurements at the 14th year of follow-up. Total testosterone and erectile function were significantly correlated even after adjustment for age (r = 0.12, P = 0.04). Conversely, total testosterone was not significantly correlated with sex drive (r = 0.08, P = 0.17). Bioavailable testosterone was significantly correlated with both erectile function and sex drive (r = 0.16, P = 0.01 and r = 0.20, P = 0.001, respectively). However, these associations disappeared after age adjustment (r = 0.04 and r = 0.09). 

*CONCLUSIONS:* These cross-sectional results suggest the relationship between sex hormones and sexual function is complex, and that the age-related decline in sexual function may be due to age-related declines in levels of bioavailable testosterone rather than total testosterone levels.

_Here is yet another reason to keep free T high. Use your aromatase inhibitors._


----------



## Gordo (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting on Cabergoline....however at ~$4,972.5 USD for a years supply (assuming only once a day)....I'm not sure if that's worth the price of admission.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2009)

From the reading I???ve done, you only need about half a milligram (1/2mg) a week to experience all of the anti-prolactin, prosexual, antidepressant, and cognitive effects of Dostinex, but that???s on the very low end of the effectiveness scale. This stuff has an extremely long active life in the body, so once a week dosing is fine???but if it were me, and I were taking this stuff, I???d probably be using about .25mgs-.5mgs twice a week.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 16, 2009)

does anyone else get sinus congestion from this?  It's listed as a side effect in 3% or so of patients.

I get it everytime i take a tab.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> does anyone else get sinus congestion from this? It's listed as a side effect in 3% or so of patients.
> 
> I get it everytime i take a tab.


How much are you administering?


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 16, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> How much are you administering?


 

actually, i'm administering bromocriptine, but cabergoline does the same thing to the same receptor type, and has that same side.

2.5 mg


----------



## toothache (Dec 18, 2009)

I may have to get some cabergoline and try it out.

I believe the sponsor here, CEM, has it.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes they do


----------



## Tiburon (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm...very interesting! Thanks for the info HeavyIron.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 22, 2009)

I have always been a cialis man, but I have been reading more and more good threads about the effectiveness of cabergoline, will have to give it a try soon and see for myself.


----------



## jeeper4.6 (Oct 3, 2010)

as a person who has to take cabergoline 3 times a week for the rest of my life... all i have to say is to the company that made it...thank you... it is great for the sex drive... fantastic side effect..


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> *...*subjects who tried the drug found that they were able to have multiple orgasms in rapid succession.
> ...after taking Cabergoline, they were able to have several orgasms within a few minutes. ...the drug raised the libido to enable the male to orgasm again more quickly.
> ...Subjects who took this drug had decreased prolactin levels, and reported their orgasm was better and there was a shorter refractory period. ...Some anecdotal reports suggest that the drug has the potential to enhance the intensity of orgasms in both men and women.



Um, yes please.

Like the energizer bunny...


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 1, 2010)

You only need to dose caber at .25mg every 3 days to get an amazing prolactin decrease/dopamine increase..


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 1, 2010)

bigpapabuff said:


> I have always been a cialis man, but I have been reading more and more good threads about the effectiveness of cabergoline, will have to give it a try soon and see for myself.


 I recommend both.


----------

